# A story..... My session with a Personal Trainer



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Jesus, I went through hell and then died!

I had a PT session booked yesterday as part of my package when I signed up.

I had a chat first and did my height weight etc

Height 175cm
Weight 114.7kg (my home scales show 117.5kg)
Body fat content 30% (done on the scales)
BMi 36

I told him my concerns about being overweight, not being fit, cardio crap.

I said I wanted to concentrate on cardio, bring my fitness level up, lose weight and then build/tone muscle later.

I then asked him, if he was in my shoes what would he do?

He said he would definitely without a doubt get some weight work into the regime.

He said most people who build, have bulk and cut phases, he would start me off as if I had completed my bulk phase and now starting my cut phase.

I like weights more than cardio so this appealed to me.

He then tested me out on the treadmill to assess my fitness, basically went from high pace to slow pace several times, increasing the slow pace every time.

He made me do body weight squats 3 sets, boxing pads 3 rounds, star jump and squat 3 sets, he really pushed me and I'm still in pain, that was only a 30 min session :doublesho

He also helped me work on my breathing.

As much as I would love to sign up with him, it's £135 a month for 4 session, on a 3 month minimum term and that's on top of my £65 pm gym fee. It's just too costly.

So, I'm seriously considering mixing weights into my routine, any advice on what I should be considering?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Holy cow thats allot of wonga but then if it keeps these pt in the job then its all good 

Id start slow n work up. Id deff incorporate some sort of weight training into your routine as if all you do is cardio and diet then you will lose muscle mass as well as body fat but like you say you can build later. If you weight train now then you will still retain muscle mass which will mean your body will burn more energy to move that muscle mass. 

also work on your core muscles as this will aid all work outs what ever you do. 

If you want to get cardio fit and lose some weight then yeah cardio is good but also interval training. Again start slow n work up to reduce injury. 

I'am not a personal trainer, and there is no real right and wrong, at the end of the day your moving about and sweating therefore doing some good.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've always said to people to just get on with heavy weights and compound movements...

full body workout, takes 30 odd minutes and no BS.

you'll see greater results, quicker than doing mainly cardio... and you do not turn into a muscle head overnight...

get your diet sorted out as well... plenty of water and protein...

it's really that simple. 

:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it just me, but I feel like I HAVE to do cardio to get me in better shape?

115kg and 30% of fat is no joke, I'm seriously overweight and probably heading for some heart problems if I don't sort myself out.

If I just did weights, for example strong lifts 5 x5, would this Improve my cardio as well or not?

My lads coming up to 3 years old and when we go to the park to play football I'd really link to keep up than be out of breath.


----------



## Minh (Jul 17, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> Is it just me, but I feel like I HAVE to do cardio to get me in better shape?
> 
> 115kg and 30% of fat is no joke, I'm seriously overweight and probably heading for some heart problems if I don't sort myself out.
> 
> ...


I would recommend that you concentrate on cardio. Buy yourself a heart rate monitor. It's composed of two parts, the device strapped to your chest sends a signal to a watch which lets you view the data.

You'll need to first calibrate your user data and set your maximum heart rate (MHR). This is usually 192 - your age.

There are different "zones" for different exercises. Between 60-70% of MHR your body will mainly burn fat. Between 70-80% of MHR you will be training cardio. There are audible alerts you can set to allow you to known whether you are working within the desired zone.

Resistance training is not going to help you burn fat


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> Is it just me, but I feel like I HAVE to do cardio to get me in better shape?
> 
> 115kg and 30% of fat is no joke, I'm seriously overweight and probably heading for some heart problems if I don't sort myself out.
> 
> ...


you are not alone, a lot of people think that... it's nonsense... so is training for hours on end 'in a heart zone' 

yes weights will improve cardio as well..but time and time and time again weights have been proven to better at raising your metabolic rate for a longer period of time AFTER exercise as well as during, this burning more calories...

weights also work both the fast and slow twich muscle fibres which cardio can't do.

the best of both worlds mind you is some form of HITT.

you will have far better, healthier and quicker results with weights... it's been proven time and time again...

but I guess it depends on you and what you ultimately think is best for you, and how ou want to look..

people who do a lot of cardio:










or looking good...










:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

You should always mix some form of weights into your cardio routine as it's the muscles that help speed up your metabolism and a faster metabolism will mean more fat burnt. win win.

ignore the heart rate zone/fat burning zone as tbh it's not quite that straight forward and as a starting point just getting moving is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Minh said:


> Resistance training is not going to help you burn fat


I'm getting mixed messages here......

I'm a :newbie: when it comes to health and fitness


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

P.s. it's over 24 hours and my legs are still aching

Don't think I've worked those muscles in 3 years or so.


----------



## Minh (Jul 17, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> I'm getting mixed messages here......
> 
> I'm a :newbie: when it comes to health and fitness


Everyone is entitled to their opinion 

For someone with 30% body fat you need to start burning it away. The heart rate monitor is significant because it will tell you which zone you are in. You may find to begin with that a brisk walk will raise you heart rate to the fat burning zone. As your body becomes fitter, you will find that you'll need to start jogging to raise it to that zone.

Your body will not look like a long distance runner just because you are doing cardio work and your body will not look like a weight lifter from resistance training. It takes years of dedication to look like an athlete. By starting with fat burning and cardio you will strengthen your heart. Once a week you can do a little resistance training but having a supple and flexible body is more important than masses of muscle. Diet is also very important


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I would be taking the advice of the PT who has seen you and your abilities first hand, and not a bunch of guys on a car cleaning forum.

Just my 2p... Good look with it mate.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

There are quite a few threads already about losing weight and you'll find many different answers and probably end up confused. Firstly though, you only need a personal trainer if you think it will make you work harder or aren't resourceful enough to learn the basic exercises for each bodypart / compound movements. Look up mark rippetoe's starting strength routine - it's good for newbs to learn the basic compound lifts and will stand you in good stead for discipline when lifting.

I've posted many times on other threads but losing weight is simply a matter of burning more calories than you eat. If you burn 500 more calories a day that you eat, you will generally lose 1lb a week. 

What you actually eat and the type of exercise you do will determine what that 1lb of weight consists of. Do lots of cardio and eat minimal protein and it's likely to be lean tissue = muscle. It's bloody hard to grow muscle after slimming so common sense says to try and hold on to it. 

If you are completely new to any form of resistance training, you are in a very lucky group of people that can build muscle and reduce fat at the same time, something which happens for approximately 2-3 months. After this, it's either cut or bulk. If you choose to continue to slim, doing weights will maintain your muscle mass. Use cardio if you wish to increase endurance or to burn a few extra calories if you can't go without a cake, night on the beer or curry etc. To be honest, you don;t have to go without anything. No foods should be off the table but you need to know what's in them and what their calorific value is. As soon as you know this, any food can be incorporated into a flexible diet.

I expect lots of replies saying eat complex carbs, don't have carbs before bed, eat regular small meals and all that. It's irrelevant. What matters if your total average daily intake and what really affects body composition is the macronutrient ratio, ie fat, protein and carbs. If this is all consumed at 9pm in one mean that is fine (you might struggle to get it in though!).

As for opinions - they are irrelevant! What matters is fact based evidence based on studies etc. The fat burning zone is a load of BS. You could be in 'the zone' all day long but if you eat more than you burn you will gain weight.

If you want any more info, let me know and good luck!


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

The only way you will seriously loose weight is if you go on a diet then commit to a long term (life long) change of attitude toward food. Exercise is important to build strength and muscle when you loose fat, but in order to loose fat you need to alter what and how much you eat.

I speak from experience. Having done Weightwatchers for just over a year I lost over 3 stone and I have been maintaining for over a year now. I went from 13stone 8 and a BMI of 31 to 10 stone 3 and a BMI of 23. I did not do ANY exercise AT ALL. As a result I have low strength and a higher body fat (28%). I am now doing heavy lifting to try and build strength. I have been using the New Rules Of Lifting For Women by Lou Schuler. I can recommend his books and for the blokes : New Rules of Lifting for Abs.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Serious said:


> I would be taking the advice of the PT who has seen you and your abilities first hand, and not a bunch of guys on a car cleaning forum.
> 
> Just my 2p... Good look with it mate.


Do a test - ask the PT about what foods to eat and reply with what he says. Then we will know if you should listen to him or not!

Currrent ability has nothing to do with how the body works in terms of weight management.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:lol: 'the fat burning zone'

HIIT is definitely what I'd be looking at though


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree with VixMix and Horico. If you take the viewpoint that to lose fat you need to eat less and to improve fitness you exercise, you won't go far wrong. I've taken this attitude and lost 40lbs so far. Reckon I have around another 10lbs to go.

Of course, exercising burns calories. But, if you don't have the mind set that you actually need to consume less calories to lose fat then you are potentially setting yourself up for failure. 
The increase in exercise will cause an increase in hunger. If you don't have the right mindset, you'll compensate by eating more.

Dieting is more efficient than exercise too. Run a mile and you'll burn i.r.o 100 calories. To do the same through diet, you just eat 100 calories less - no effort required.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've lost over 7 stone since July last year by two simple things, diet and exercise. I completely changed my diet and with me having fairly active jobs that was my cardio. But the main element that lost my weight was my diet. 

I cut out tea, coffee and stuck to water.
Cut out bread and changed for wraps.
Counted calories and limited to 2000 a day.
Eat lots of fruit, veg, white meat, eggs n fish.

This is what lost my weight. Doing just the diet alone you will see big weight loss. 

My advice to you is do a mix of cardiovascular and strength training that suits you. Go at your own pace and the weight will fall off. Iam living proof mate. Gone from a tight 40 inch waste to a lose 34. At 6ft5 n stocky build Iam now toned up n never felt so good.

Remember diet Is the key.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I've lost over 7 stone since July last year by two simple things, diet and exercise. I completely changed my diet and with me having fairly active jobs that was my cardio. But the main element that lost my weight was my diet.
> 
> I cut out tea, coffee and stuck to water.
> Cut out bread and changed for wraps.
> ...


+1 on diet.

I've gone from 88 to 72 kg in four months, now at 18% body fat from 24%.

Changed my diet, regular exercise, mix of cardio, weights and flexibility exercises. I also have a PT session once a week, which I've not done before, it's expensive, but they push me to do things I wouldn't ever do in the gym if I was just on my own. My core strength has really improved, which helps with a lot of exercises. I brought a batch of 12 PT sessions, I have five more to go, so trying to make the most of them.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Minh said:


> I would recommend that you concentrate on cardio. Buy yourself a heart rate monitor. It's composed of two parts, the device strapped to your chest sends a signal to a watch which lets you view the data.
> 
> You'll need to first calibrate your user data and set your maximum heart rate (MHR). This is usually 192 - your age.
> 
> ...


Weight training is more intense and uses more calories than continuous running for same duration mate 

P.S Training to be a PT


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> Jesus, I went through hell and then died!
> 
> I had a PT session booked yesterday as part of my package when I signed up.
> 
> ...


Estoril-5 : what the others have put on here is not far from the truth mate - in order to lose weight/fat, part of the package would/should include a change in dietary habits too. However, don't think you have to turn to rabbit food, or protein shakes, or anything else as extreme. Just simple tweaks can make a difference.....swapping crap food snacks for healthier snacks can make all the difference, to start with.

Anyway back to the training. I presume when he got you doing the exercises you've listed above, he got you doing them in a circuit type fashion?...ie. you done 1 set of each exercise, and then went back and done it alllll over again for another 2 sets? If not, I'm surprised really, as this would have been the way I would have trained you on your first workout - considering you're looking to lose weight/tone up. I also would have included cardio at the end of the 30 minute workout (I'm presuming you don't have any injuries/health problems?), even if it was just walking on a treadmill, increasing the incline every 5 minutes, etc.

Changing just your dietary habits alone WILL improve your weight/fat stores, as will just introducing exercise into your regime, but to combine BOTH will not only change the appearance of yourself, but give you the motivation to continue working harder in the gym, and enjoying more healthy foods. This will speed up the time it will take for you to reach your goal/s.

So, looking forward, I would ask you to do a Food/Mood diary for just a few days, no more than 3 days. Then by using the following calculation, I could gain an estimation of what your daily calorie intake SHOULD be, and looking at the Food/Mood diary would be able to see what needs to be tweaked - like I said, no major tweaking to start with....

Depending on your age, you'll have to work out which category you fall in to :

*Age Group ; 10 - 17years*... BMR = 17.7 x (weight in kilo's) + 657....if you were person of muscular appearance, I'd ask you to add on another 105
*Age Group ; 18 - 29years*... BMR = 15.1 x (weight in kilo's) + 692....if you were person of muscular appearance, I'd ask you to add on another 156
*Age Group ; 30 - 59years*... BMR = 11.5 x (weight in kilo's) + 873....if you were person of muscular appearance, I'd ask you to add on another 167

Now, the figure you've got, carry out the following :

Multiply it by the following figure that suits you, as a person...
BMR x 1.4 - inactive men and women
BMR x 1.7 - moderately active men
BMR x 1.9 - very active men

THIS figure would be the amount of calories that YOU can consume on a daily basis. But HOW you consume them, ie. what food you're eating, is probably the most important factor.

I hope this helps, for the time being....and good luck :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

It all depends on how much time and effort you want to put in. Personally I dont want the gym and diet to become my entire life so 3 x 45 mins sessions a week is plenty for me. If you are the same then the fastest body composition changes will be made by doing a weights routine. 

People are so hung up on weight these days whereas what you really want is a body composition change where you add muscle and decrease fat. If you just do cardio and diet then you will basically just become a smaller version of yourself.

And anyone who claims that weights dont improve your fitness have never squatted or deadlifted properly. Your heart rate and breathing rate increases massively especially if it is doubled with low rest periods.

I'm training a newbie at the moment. Havent touched his diet (he eats like crap) just put him on 5x5 and everyone at the party sat was saying that he has lost loads of weight but he's still exactly the same weight just lost fat and increased muscle. So he is changing his body composition to a healthier level.

And as Cueball pointed out, weights will keep your metabolism higher for an extended period after training. This means you are burning more calories when your just sitting on your sofa after training. Whereas with cardio, pretty much as soon as you step off that machine then you stop burning calories.


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

go on bodybuilding.com you can get so much info from there. Just remember what you eat is just as important as your training.


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

but if you cant be arsed you want to be doing high reps on as heavy as you can go, I would be going for 10-12 reps but including drop sets, giant sets and every now again can't remeber the term but choose a weak body part and do 7 sets of 12 reps with only a 30sec rest between sets, this is will shock you body and good for cutting. Always change you routine every 2 weeks like rather than do bench do dumbell bench etc. This will keep your body guessing. But to be honest in all my years of training everyone is different and what works for one will not work for another. You will just have to trial & error on most things. Good luck


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

@Krim, using that calculation it says my number is 3110.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

This is getting way way over complicated...

Watch your diet, lift weights, do a bit of cardio. Dont go to extremes as you will get put off at the smallest of set backs. Slow and steady, just remember its a life change so it will all balance out in the end.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Minh said:


> Resistance training is not going to help you burn fat


Ahahahahaaaaaa!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: You've just brightened up a dull day :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> @Krim, using that calculation it says my number is 3110.


Cool. So, considering there are 3,500 calories in a pound of fat, reducing your daily calorific intake by 500 calories (to 2,610) would be enough for you to reduce your bodyfat levels by a pound each week - until you reach a plateau. Bear in mind, this can ALREADY be achieved by you starting up at going to the gym, and BURNING calories doing activities....so no change has amounted to your diet, yet.

However, as others have mentioned, it CAN get highly technical, and so depending on what you really want to achieve, is to how far you need to go.

Let me try and explain it a little simpler, for both of us...

First things first - tell me more about yourself :

What's your general activity levels like, as you are now?...(this can include things such as your job too)
What motivates you?
What would YOU prefer at the gym?...cardio?....weights?....mix it up with both?
How often can you go to the gym, each week?
How long do you want to spend at the gym, each time?
What's your short term/long term goals?...ie. what do you want o achieve within the first 3 months of training, and where would you like to see yourself, say, 6 six months down the line?
How would YOU say your daily diet is?
How many meals do you eat a day?....are they big/small?
At what times during the day do you eat?

You see, there's probably more questions than that, that I can think of off the top of my head right now. But each one will have an impact on the type of exercises/regime I would select for you, and will also tell me what commitment you have towards reaching your goals.

One thing that was going through my head last night, was why this PT you seen, at this gym where they have all the facilities required, just showed you pure bodyweight exercises?...I mean, this isn't REALLY what you paid for, surely? Didn't he take you around the weights/machines/cardio equipment?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

my responses below



Kriminal said:


> First things first - tell me more about yourself :
> 
> What's your general activity levels like, as you are now?...(this can include things such as your job too)
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Diet, CV and Weights should be your base, Ive never seen in all my time any member drop significant body weight without alot of CV, "cutting" down is all well and good for a seasoned gym goer, but not for a new gym user.

Id look to add other activity's in out of the gym too, walking, cycling or running to help mix it up.

No disrespect to the PT but by pushing towards cutting and weights theres a need for him whereas CV there isnt.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

maybe i didnt explain aswell as i should have.

i wanted all cardio and he said if i were him, he would defo mix in some weights aswell as cardio.

he did give me a 10 min session on the treadmill, increasing my spped and then lowering it a little, then speeding up and lower a little, just to see how my fitness was.

it was my first session with him, i got it free when i joined up, or as a freebie as they wouldnt wave the joining fee.

he was a good PT, i prob didnt do him justice in my opening post.

really appreciate the input guys, honestly do.

i think im going to reserve the cardio sessions for the mornings when i go to gym before work and then try and do SL 5x5 in the evenings, i can do that after 9pm once my boy is asleep.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

TW15T3D said:


> this is will shock you body and good for cutting. Always change you routine every 2 weeks like rather than do bench do dumbell bench etc. This will keep your body guessing.


This is a bit of old school folklore. Your body will happily continue to adapt to the same exercises providing you are continually challenging them by increasing the amount of work done.

It is the mind that often gets bored of one routine and requires a change.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Okaaaay. Having had a read of the parts I've selected below mate, I think you're not doing too bad at all, considering all you've put.

*Workout wise* : I've quoted what you put later on regarding the program you're thinking of following, and personally providing you're okay with using weights (ie. you've used them before, and have the knowledge), don't see anything wrong with you doing the 5x5 session in the evenings, 3 days per week, as these take approx 45mins - 1 hour, which is PLENTY. I would stick to this for the first couple of weeks alone....see how you're getting on, both physically, and mentally...

...ask yourself at this point if you feel you DO have the energy to chuck in a couple of cardio sessions a week. If you feel like you'd like to do this, use it on your other two OFF days (ie. when you're not doing the 5x5) in the mornings, like you put.

I'll be honest with you - I absolutely HATE cardio training, and just find it tedious/boring. The only way I can drip-feed myself to get on to the cardio equipment is to do HIIT at a 3:1 ratio, ie. I do the following:

5 minute gentle pace warm up 
30 seconds all out, 90 seconds rest
(continue the 30-90 part 5-7 times)
5 minute cool down at gentle pace

It just keeps me more motivated, and means I can be on and off the bike/cardio equipment in about 20 minutes.

I loved your response about how much time can you offer down the gym...."without sounding lazy, at least as possible, with 1 hr being sufficient"....as it's completely RIGHT. Don't spend more time than you need, as you'll lose interest/motivation and jack it in within a few weeks. So stick to your guns and get in and out of the gym.

*Diet wise* : Again, I'm gonna compliment you on what you're already doing. I like the fact that you're splitting your meals into smaller meals throughout the day. I would say, depending what your evening meal consists off, I would still try to keep this "as healthy as possible". I'm not saying to be TOTALLY strict with it, but just keep an eye on the portion sizes in particular...

...one thing I would point out - don't be too harsh on yourself. I use the weekends as MY time, and if I want to eat something crappy/junk, I'll do so. It's my 'free time' from the moderately strict dieting I've carried out through the week. I call it the carrot and donkey - and if this donkey's worked his butt off all week to the best I can, I'll have that carrot!!!... 

Still, don't be put off by what you're going to be reading on those damned scales!

If you're going to be putting yourself through a body BUILDING workout, you may not see the needle move as much as you'd like. This is definitely NOT a bad thing, as it may just be that you've GROWN muscle, AND lost fat.

One way to check this is to have your levels tested again, ie. using the bio-electrical impedance device, where you held the handles and it calculated your body mass. It should show the percentage of your body fat reduced.

Best of luck mate :thumb:



Estoril-5 said:


> i think im going to reserve the cardio sessions for the mornings when i go to gym before work and then try and do SL 5x5 in the evenings, i can do that after 9pm once my boy is asleep.


First things first - tell me more about yourself :

What motivates you?

*honestly........ hoping that im well built, toned, muscular someday*

What would YOU prefer at the gym?...cardio?....weights?....mix it up with both?

*i used to hate cardio but now with the right music i can do it. personally i would like all weights, however, if i need to incorporate cardio based on my needs i dont have a problem with it.*

How often can you go to the gym, each week?

*i go 5 times a week before work, 1 hour from 6.30 to 7.30am.*

How long do you want to spend at the gym, each time?

*without sounding lazy, as least as possible, i cant eat into family time, its not fair on my family, so thats evening and weekends. i think 1 hour is sufficient.*

What's your short term/long term goals?...ie. what do you want o achieve within the first 3 months of training, and where would you like to see yourself, say, 6 six months down the line?

*3 months i would like to be down to 100kg, 6 months - maybe some better bodyshape than i am now.... i really dont know about 6 months, baby steps and all that.*

How would YOU say your daily diet is?

*ok. at work im good as im busy, at home, im terrible, im fat cos i love food, the taste etc, i dont comfort eat.*

How many meals do you eat a day?....are they big/small?
At what times during the day do you eat?

*several small meals through out the day, can arange from a piece of fruit inbetween lunch and dinner. chicken salad for lunch. evening meal gets me, as im sick of the days healthy eating by then.
*


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

horico said:


> This is a bit of old school folklore. Your body will happily continue to adapt to the same exercises providing you are continually challenging them by increasing the amount of work done.
> 
> It is the mind that often gets bored of one routine and requires a change.


Was about to write exactly this. This is still preached mainly in the Bodybuilding side of things but people are actually starting to change as they are starting to prove that staying with a certain exercise over an extended period of time is more beneficial.

Yep I agree its more boredom and the next new exciting, put 400lb on your bench press yesterday workout. Had the convo with the guy I'm training, you havent failed an exercise yet so why change, why would you change something that is obviously working but he's heard of these other super duper workouts but decided not to change.



Kriminal said:


> I'll be honest with you - I absolutely HATE cardio training, and just find it tedious/boring. The only way I can drip-feed myself to get on to the cardio equipment is to do HIIT at a 3:1 ratio, ie. I do the following:
> 
> 5 minute gentle pace warm up
> 30 seconds all out, 90 seconds rest
> ...


Great indepth reply there.

I'm just like the above, cant stand cardio, jogging on a treadmill for hours just drives me insane. Used to do HIT on the bike so I was done in 16mins. Now if I can be bothered I throw a complex in at the end of my workout, I find nothing fires your body up like doing fitness with weights and takes no time at all.


----------

